# Why is everyone at my school so horny? (Rant)



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm so sick of people making sex jokes and drawing penises on everything. Tables, paper, etc. I was even taking welding and some crazy pubescent monkey drew a huge one on the metal I was working on after I had left to get something from my locker. Had to start my project over.

I'm also sick of the guys bragging about who they just did and judging the females at our school by boob size. They see us as trophies and I get so irritant. It's even worse when the decent boys get cheated on or smacked around by girls... I've been there to comfort a lot of them but, hell, they just keep running at the most hot/sexy/b****y girls they can find and get surprised when they leave them in the dust. Then of course it's all "forever alone forever alone". I'm sorry, but I'm really getting tired of it.

I just feel so isolated and weird. It is really hurting my social life and killing my relationship with my best and one of my only friends. I will joke around with them but it gets so damn old, and it's the only thing they want to talk about. Why the hell can't we talk about something like videogames... what funny thing happened yesterday, or those stupid little humorous stories about this or that happening when you were younger. Maybe we could talk about something bad that happened. Maybe we could discuss our issues and help each other with it. That stuff isn't weird to talk about for me...

Am I supposed to be craving whatever is in that attractive guy's pants right next to me? That's how it seems to be for everyone I know. Sex and porn is all over the media and on the internet these days. Certain teenagers see it as a game. I'm going to go insane. I don't give a crap if I'm too young to be bothered/care about this stuff. I'm losing friendships to this d*** subject.

*TL;DR?*: I am losing friends due to the fact I am sickened by the topic of sex. And I am tired of the animals at my school going wild about sex and whatever else they're getting into.

Is there anyone at all like this, too? How do you cope?
If not, give me insight on what I'm not feeling, thanks.


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

What I think is that each school has its own culture based on the kind of student body and the personalities of whoever goes there, and it shame you go to one with a culture so centered on a topic you despise. There wasn't nearly so much sexual related things going on in my high school, and it was pretty low budget and small with a mostly un-pleasant student body. The culture around my high school was mostly based on racist things, like stereotypes etc. That got VERY tiring for me and I endured 4 years of it. People would be saying racist jokes and things that sometimes it would seem as if they believed what they were saying, even though it was only humor. 


I can only suggest to keep your mind focused on other things so that you dont wallow so much on the irritation that comes with hearing anything sexual. If you keep thinking about it then you'll only work up your anger and irritation even more and it will keep you stressed throughout school.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Teenage boys are the horniest ppl of all lol, that's why. I remember how crazy all the other guys got once they hit puberty. Year 9-10 (14-16yo) is the worst. All the boys just start acting like obnoxious jerks and yes, all they care about is sex. I guess I did too, but I wasn't open about it. I was determined to hide my feelings and not let anyone know how I felt about anything and anyone. I was always too afraid of being judged for that. I don't know why... every other guy felt exactly the same. But remember, they like to brag but I can assure you, hardly any of what they say is true. Very few guys **** as many girls as they say they do.

Anyway, it sounds like you are right in the middle of all that now. But don't worry, the guys will settle down and become more mature by the last two years of high school. You obviously sound more mature than most. But don't be so keen to grow up so quickly. We all go through stages of life, and this is the one kids your age are going through now. Do you really have no interest in sex or are you just sick of how obsessed everyone else is with it? Don't let them bother you and try to enjoy high school while you can. It will be over before you know it and you might wish you were back there once you become an 'adult' and have to deal with all the **** we have to deal with...


----------



## Seaweedface (Jul 6, 2012)

Not to be intrusive, but are you asexual, or have considered that you may be?... Or just sick of teens acting as you say they are? It's a bit difficult to tell, sometimes. Either way, you seem definitely ahead of the game, maturity- wise.

I'm part the queer-straight alliance at my school, so sex frequently comes up as a topic, although it's approached with a more analytical, social, and usually mature view, which I really prefer and am _much_ more comfortable with. I am a sex- positive person, but as far as being put off by how some people approach sex- I. Know. Them. Feels.

I think the mixture of hormonally-charged and mentally developing young people within a hypersexualized culture can produce exactly what we'd expect- many individuals with distorted, unhealthy, and disrespectful, misogynistic and misandristic attitudes towards sex. While dick drawings aren't funny, it's not big compared to some issues. Even so, these preoccupations can be quite developmental; people grow out of it.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

They sick pathetic creatures.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah I can second what chaoshez said. 15 is pretty much the worst time in high school. Humans are at their most stupid at that age (no offence xD).

The peer pressure is rediculous. Have you seen/read lord of the flies? It's pretty much like that but with less coconuts.

I remember feeling much the same as you at that age. Things will get better.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

I know that exact feeling. People at my school are just your stereotypical Facebook people, always with their phones in their hand, posting all kinds of stupid trash on Facebook(at least from what I've seen, I don't use it). They always talk about sex, their current relationship and I'm really starting to think they glued their phones to their hands to remove the effort of constantly pulling it from their pockets.

I'd like to have someone to talk about football(soccer), history, movies, video games and many others but this seems like an utopia so I gave up a long time ago. It's pretty sad and it happens a lot nowadays.

Still, you can't judge anyone, it's their right as free human beings to do what they want. Those who not oblige are a minority and we all know what happens to minorities.

P.S: By the way, nice Veigar reference(I love that quote) and Shyvanna adaption to your name if I were to guess.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Social fabric decay, social liberalism, consumerism, feminism, multiculturalism, etc.

They lack communication skills because they're socially alienated.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Seaweedface said:


> Not to be intrusive, but are you asexual, or have considered that you may be?... Or just sick of teens acting as you say they are? It's a bit difficult to tell, sometimes. Either way, you seem definitely ahead of the game, maturity- wise.
> 
> I'm part the queer-straight alliance at my school, so sex frequently comes up as a topic, although it's approached with a more analytical, social, and usually mature view, which I really prefer and am _much_ more comfortable with.
> 
> I think the mixture of hormonally-charged and mentally developing young people within a hypersexualized culture can produce exactly what we'd expect- many individuals with distorted, unhealthy, and disrespectful, misogynistic and misandristic attitudes towards sex.


I am positive I'm not asexual, though sometimes I wish I was. It seems a lot easier for them aha. I'm pansexual and very happy to be.

Sex? Talked about in a mature conversation? ... How I envy you. I'd probably enjoy that myself.

Really makes me wonder what our daily school communities are going to be like in a few years from now. My little sister, she's about 10 now, tells me a lot of stories about how the girls at her school joke about being teen moms and the younger guys harass her/other girls for not having boobs. Yes, apparently not having breasts at the age of 10 means you are underdeveloped and unattractive. The guys also make fun of the principle's assets.


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

Around the time when I was 13-15, penises were hilarious. Guys drew them on everything, and that was just the way we messed with each other. On the other hand, girls will awkwardly hide from topics of sexuality.

Eventually, most of those guys will change. They will start to think actual comedy is comedy, and consider respecting those around him. (females, adults)

It really all depends on the other people at your school. If they begin to think balloon animals are funny, the entire student body will think balloon animals are funny.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

the problem is your surrounded by ********.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

It doesn't sound like you're 'sickened by the topic of sex' to me. You may just be sickened by the trivialization of it. I'm sickened by the way people cheapen it, too.



Seaweedface said:


> Not to be intrusive, but are you asexual, or have considered that you may be?... Or just sick of teens acting as you say they are? It's a bit difficult to tell, sometimes. Either way, you seem definitely ahead of the game, maturity- wise.
> 
> I'm part the queer-straight alliance at my school, so sex frequently comes up as a topic, although it's approached with a more analytical, social, and usually mature view, which I really prefer and am _much_ more comfortable with. I am a sex- positive person, but as far as being put off by how some people approach sex- I. Know. Them. Feels.
> 
> I think the mixture of hormonally-charged and mentally developing young people within a hypersexualized culture can produce exactly what we'd expect- many individuals with distorted, unhealthy, and disrespectful, misogynistic and misandristic attitudes towards sex. While dick drawings aren't funny, it's not big compared to some issues. Even so, these preoccupations can be quite developmental; people grow out of it.


Just...this. Exactly my feelings too.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Because they're teenagers. 

Everyone's going through puberty, learning new things about themselves, all that. And it's not only the hormones, but everyone is feeling social pressure now. Girls feel like they need guys now to measure their worth, and guys feel like they need to have sex to not be considered a loser or gay. Add that to the immaturity that a lot of teens still have and there you go.

The fact that you already identified yourself as pansexual at the age of 15 may just mean you're on another level of maturity compared to your peers.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Yeah I can second what chaoshez said. 15 is pretty much the worst time in high school. Humans are at their most stupid at that age (no offence xD).


None taken. Teens love to be dramatic and try new things. A lot of people have given me different ages of where we're supposed to be the most immature, I'm just starting to go with the teenage period in general.



DubnRun said:


> the problem is your surrounded by ********.


Aren't we all?



TakeOne said:


> Everyone's going through puberty, learning new things about themselves, all that. And it's not only the hormones, but everyone is feeling social pressure now. Girls feel like they need guys now to measure their worth, and guys feel like they need to have sex to not be considered a loser or gay. Add that to the immaturity that a lot of teens still have and there you go.


This actually made me feel a bit better. Kinda confirmed the mixtures of thoughts I was having about my peers. Thank you.


----------



## Zack96 (Mar 6, 2013)

It's because they don't know what else to talk about and they think there cool for talking about that


----------



## D1r7H3rp3z (Jan 26, 2013)

This may be what pisses me off regarding teens the most.I've seen innocent girls be ruined by popular horny guys and people cheating on one another.There's no need for me to be worried about forming an emotional bond and being betrayed though, since I hate everyone.If anything, people start being less innocent once they reach their high school years, continue into their college years, and maybe calm down after that.It's just bothers me to see people give up their bodies so freely to others.Kinda like that fly that's constantly buzzing around your head.The following image almost made me feel anger, which is rare.The picture is a bit long, so I'll just post a link.http://i.imgur.com/pMFywLP.png

This is coming from someone named Dirt Herpes though.............


----------



## ShexySammie (Feb 15, 2013)

Once a boy has sex, it becomes a need. Boys/men have. Sex is a basic human need for males.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Zack96 said:


> It's because they don't know what else to talk about and they think there cool for talking about that


Pretty much.


----------



## Arlandria (Feb 1, 2013)

D1r7H3rp3z said:


> This may be what pisses me off regarding teens the most.I've seen innocent girls be ruined by popular horny guys and people cheating on one another.There's no need for me to be worried about forming an emotional bond and being betrayed though, since I hate everyone.If anything, people start being less innocent once they reach their high school years, continue into their college years, and maybe calm down after that.It's just bothers me to see people give up their bodies so freely to others.Kinda like that fly that's constantly buzzing around your head.The following image almost made me feel anger, which is rare.The picture is a bit long, so I'll just post a link.http://i.imgur.com/pMFywLP.png
> 
> This is coming from someone named Dirt Herpes though.............


I didn't read the whole thing but what I did was horrible. I know most people aren't like that but still...


----------



## Ravven (Dec 31, 2012)

There's nothing odd about that. A lot of boys and girl are affected by that.
It's just a part of growing up, as you grow older you (may) overcome that.
Boys will be boys.


----------



## CrossedOut (Dec 16, 2012)

I hate that too, these teens are basically cavemen with smartphones. Now I'm a straight guy and I don't treat women as if they are toys or obey any of these rules that society put up for teen boys. If you don't comment and harass girls like if your a starving hawk then people will think your gay which is extremely irritating.


----------



## Bunghole7 (Mar 12, 2013)

hey, Lynvana, you got a boyfriend?

Sorry I couldn't help myself
Maybe someday typical how I met your mother jokes won't be funny anymore so that humour becomes more of an art again
But at least I can ensure you, you are not the only person who is terribly annoyed by the shallow discussens of his classmates
wishing you well


----------



## Seaofpain (Oct 25, 2012)

Have sex, that's my advice. Safe sex of course.


----------



## Chris Is Alive (Aug 30, 2012)

Honestly, I agree with you. It's quite bad in Middle School right now, and a lot of the Girls are pretty much fine with it which they shouldn't...But whatever, what are we going to do?


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Ugh, sounds like a hell-hole, everybody will mature one day, at least I hope.

I watched this program one time. . called sun, sex and suspicious parents, 
it was about teenagers holidaying away from home for the first time to popular, rowdy, resorts - basically the holiday equivalent of your school and having their parents secretly follow them to watch their behavior and all of these things the teenagers got up to, I was just as shocked at some of the stuff that went on as their parents were and think some people need to learn to grow up, even if they think it's entertaining.

If you feel uncomfortable, just don't listen, don't surround yourself with people like that and think your own thoughts.


----------



## lblakelhall (Nov 20, 2012)

Ugh I know right?! Like this girl always comes to the library where all of my friends and I hangout, and always talks about inappropriate things like that and it really sickens me.. thanks for making this topic, I hate it also!


----------



## BrookeyTheRed (Mar 21, 2013)

I feel like the people who haven't had any sexual experience at all are the ones making jokes.


----------



## LonelyTeen (Jan 16, 2013)

When I was in 9-10th in high school it was like that there to crazy I don't get why... I'm turning 17 tomorrow and I was never like that lol weird *** mo fos.


----------



## Ickery (Feb 27, 2013)

While I think a lot of people are immature , it makes me feel much more proud and self conscious of my maturity and it will feel that much better when I do meet a person who values this sort of stuff that I can be with. 

But until then, as Daria put it, I have low esteem for everyone else...


----------

